# Pletzel



## PieSusan (Dec 26, 2008)

Pletzel (A mission to bring this fabulous bread back from near extinction!) : Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day

mmmmmm, I love pletzel!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 26, 2008)

I've made a version of this, I guess, without knowing it was already "something" - - -  I just didn't use the poppy seeds.  I made two and the other one was kalamata olives, rosemary, and big chunks of gray salt...it probably doesn't have a name except YUM! 

Thanks for the reminder to make some!!!


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 26, 2008)

Ohhhh, I remember that name.....it was a large round flat bread with onions and salt on it.....most yummy!


----------

